# Modicon TSX micro



## hubierich (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo
Ich schreibe hier zum ersten Mal und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. Wohne in Niederösterreich und bin fast 60 Jahre alt. Ich  lebe auf einen Pferdehof und bin an Technik interessiert – betreibe ein Elektroauto und habe Photovoltaik und Sonnenkollektoren am Dach. Da ich an liebsten alles selbst machen will, um die eingesetzte Technik auch zu verstehen,  werde ich oft vor Probleme gestellt welche ich alleine nicht so einfach lösen kann. 
Mein neuestes Projekt und auch der Grund meines Schreibens in diesem Forum:
Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes BHKW gekauft. Das anfängliche geglaubte Schnäppchen hat sich als dann doch nicht so toll herausgestellt. (Motorschaden aufgrund von Frost) Außerdem läuft die SPS nicht so wie sie soll.
Verbaut ist eine Modicon TSX Micro 3722101,. Eingebaute Module DMZ 64 TK, AEZ 801, und 3 mal AEZ 414, weiters eine Speicherkarte und ein Modem Angeschlossen. Auch ein Fernwirkwerk Görlitz ist eingebaut. Als Bediengerät ist in der Türe ein XBT P021010 installiert. 
Setzt man die Steuerung unter Srom passiert folgendes:
Es werden Ziffern und Zahelenkombinationen wie beim hochfahren eines Computers angezeigt. 
Dann kommt CONNECT nach einigen 
Dann erscheint die Meldung: Lesen Tabelle  Dialog nicht möglich danach Schreiben Tabelle  Dialog nicht möglich. Diese zwei Meldungen leuchten abwechselnd auf. Manchmal wird auch kurz das Datum eingeblendet.
Wenn man jetzt einige Male auf Menu drückt (am besten wenn das Datum kurz aufscheint) kommt man  zur Anzeige Seitenliste Seitennummer 1. man kann dann teilweise durch die Seiten scrollen.  Unter anderen zu Configuration, wenn man das mit Enter bestätigt wird angezeigt.
Und zwar:
69_F_E1.DOP
06/11/2000  14:27:58  (Uhr zählt nicht weiter,  SPS angehalten?)
BIOS XBT-HPEHM V 2.1
XBT-P021010
UTW 2001.XEX V 1.8
Wenn man dann aber zb. Das Datum ändern möchte, gelangt man wieder zu  - Lesen Tabelle Dialog nicht möglich usw.
An der Steuerung selbst blinkt rot ERR. Flackert TER. Blinkt ERR in Stecker zum Modem.
An der Statusanzeige Leuchter in Base: 64  -  darunter: 4,8,13,2,10,14,7,11,19
Bin für jeden Hinweis / Hilfe dankbar. 
Die Erzeugerfirma meinte die Daten in der Speicherkarte könnten gelöscht sein, aber die Stützbatterie hat noch 3, 6 V und die Warnlampe leuchtet nicht
Software PL7 ist vorhanden, habe aber noch kein ser. Schnittstellenkabel zur SPS.
Gruß aus Österreich
Erich


----------



## maxi (22 Februar 2009)

Frage, was für ein BHKW ist es den?

Für 2l Ford Gas Motor und 0,7l Kubotha Motor habe ich noch sehr gute Programme.


----------



## hubierich (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo
Danke für die Antwort.
Es ist ein Schmitt Enercon Bj 2000 mit Gasmotor MAN 0824.
Gruß Erich
PS.  Wenn jemand ein Schnittstellenkabel für die Micro zum ser. Bus Computer über hat ich würde eines suchen.
Danke


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

hubierich schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke für die Antwort.
> Es ist ein Schmitt Enercon Bj 2000 mit Gasmotor MAN 0824.
> Gruß Erich
> ...


 

Hallo, für die mit MAN habe ich leider nichts.
Habe nur etwas für die Wolf und Giese


----------



## Cyber_max (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo Erich

Auch wenn die 3,6V der SPS vorhanden sind kann das Programm verloren gehen, denn die Speicherkarte der Micro hat zusätzlich noch eine Knopfzelle.

? Welche Type hat die Speicherkarte
? Was macht die RUN LED

Grüsse 

Max


----------



## MarkusP (1 März 2009)

*Programm futsch*



> An der Steuerung selbst blinkt rot ERR. Flackert TER. Blinkt ERR in Stecker zum Modem.


Ich kenne dieses Fehlerbild, und ich hasse es. Da ist wohl das Programm und damit die Konfiguration weg. Da offenbar eine Speicherkarte verbaut ist, ist auch dort das Programm drauf. Da nützt die Stützbatterie in der SPS gar nichts. Die puffert in diesem Fall lediglich die Daten. Welcher Type ist die Speicherkarte? (ACHTUNG: nur im ausgeschalteten Zustand herausziehen) Vermutlich kein EPROM, sonst wäre das PRG noch da.



> ..die Stützbatterie hat noch 3, 6 V und die Warnlampe leuchtet nicht


Das ist Schneider, die Warnlampe bezieht sich nur auf die Stützbatterie in der CPU, und nicht die in der RAM-Speicherkarte.

Kannst Du das Programm irgendwo auftreiben? Kontakt zur Erzeugerfirma besteht ja offensichtlich. 

LG


----------



## hubierich (1 März 2009)

Hallo
Danke für die Antworten. Es ist ein Speicherkarte TSXMRP 032 P eingebaut.
Die ERR Lampe der Steuerung blinkt, die TER Lampr flackert. Wenn man die Steuerung startet fährt sie hoch bis zum Datum, dann kommt connect dann "lese tabelle - dialog nicht möglich"  dann  "schreibe tabelle - dialog nicht möglich" diese zwei Meldungen erscheinen abwechselnd.
Manchmal kommt auch kurz das Datum (igendwann im Jahr 2000). Wenn man mehrmals auf mode drückt und man hat Glück (meist wenn das Datum kurz zu sehen ist) kommt man auf einmal zu "Seitenliste Seitennummer 1" dann kann man durch die Seiten navigieren. Wenn man allerdings versucht die Uhr zu stellen springts wieder auf lese tabelle ......usw.
Ich habe heute einen Laptop mit Pl7 pro angeschlossen. Nach dem Befehl "verbinden" sagt er "keine gültige Applikation" - das kommt auch wenn ich versuche Programm auszulesen.
Ja alle deutet auf Datenverlußt hin.
Mit dem Herseller Schmitt Enertec habe ich Kontakt. Er sagte zuletzt er wird mir ein Angebot (Preis) machen, was eine Karte mit Programm kostet. Das war vor ca. 2 Wochen, seither konnte ich ihn nicht mehr erreichen. Bei tel. Anrufen "Besprechung, noch nicht in Firma, telefoniert gerade usw.". Drei e-mails wurden nicht beantwortet. Warum weis ich nicht.
Das ist der aktuelle Stand.

Kann jemand helfen? Jede auch noch so kleine Info ist willkommen.
Wenn jemand Spezialinfos braucht bitte mail erichlehner@drei.at 

Danke
Euer etwas niedergeschlagener Erich


----------



## MarkusP (1 März 2009)

> Wenn man die Steuerung startet fährt sie hoch bis zum Datum, dann kommt connect dann "lese tabelle - dialog nicht möglich"  dann  "schreibe tabelle - dialog nicht möglich" diese zwei Meldungen erscheinen abwechselnd.


Das ist nicht die "'Steuerung", sondern nur das Bediengerät. Und die kann sich nicht mit der SPS verbinden, weil das Programm und die Konfiguration verloren gegangen ist, daher auch die Meldung mit der Dialogtabelle.



> Ich habe heute einen Laptop mit Pl7 pro angeschlossen. Nach dem Befehl "verbinden" sagt er "keine gültige Applikation" - das kommt auch wenn ich versuche Programm auszulesen.


Siehe mein vorheriges mail.



> Ja alle deutet auf Datenverlußt hin.


Nein, die Daten sind in der SPS, habe ich auch schon geschrieben. Das Programm ist (war) auf der RAM-Karte, und dort ist die Stützbatterie leer.



> Mit dem Herseller Schmitt Enertec habe ich Kontakt. Er sagte zuletzt er wird mir ein Angebot (Preis) machen, was eine Karte mit Programm kostet.


Benötigt wird lediglich das Programm, Karte hast Du ja! Ach, und eine neue Batterie für die RAM-Karte.


Kopf Hoch, dafür sind wir ja da,

LG


----------



## hubierich (1 März 2009)

Hallo
Na schön, wenn ich also ein Programm hätte würd´s wieder gehen. Nur woher bekommen? Schmitt Enertec will eine Karte verkaufen, aber das währe nicht so tragisch, kostet wahrscheinlich nur mehr, aber er tut nicht weiter. Beim ersten Kontakt  wurden Bedienungsanleitung und Schaltplan superschnell (innerhalb von Stunden) gemailt Und nun nach 2 Wochen nicht mal ein Preisangebot? Hat er das Programm nicht? Will er es nicht verkaufen? Oder hat er nur einfach keine Zeit? Oder kriegt er jetzt zu wenig Geld? Ich versteh´s nicht.
Die Ironie ist noch : Ich wollte mir einen China Generator kaufen, dachte aber ein gebrauchtes von einer deutschen Firma sei besser (Keine Sprachschwierigkeiten, Ersatzteile Qualität usw.) Und speziell von der Steuerung und Schaltschrank war ich angetan. Und dann hab ich´s noch zu einem guten Preis bekommen. (Allerdings ist der Frostschaden größer als vom Verkäufer angegeben) Aberr das meiste hab ich schon repariert. Jetzt muß nur noch die Steuerung laufen, damit ich mit dem Testen anfangen kann. Na ja meckern nützt nichts, mal schaun. 
Kann ich jetzt noch was tun? Oder nur warten?
Jedenfalls Danke für die aufmunternden Worte. 
Herzliche Grüße 
Erich


----------



## MarkusP (1 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mich nach Schmitt Enertec etwas umgesehen. Schaut aus als würden sie standardmäßig Telemecanique einsetzen, dann dürfte das mit dem Programm nicht das große Thema sein. Die haben sicher auch öfters mal Programmverlust.

Ich würde versuchen, das Programm ohne RAM-Karte zu bekommen, was ist, wenn wieder was kaputt geht. Hat der Vorbesitzer kein Programm oder ein EPROM mit dem Programm darauf? Das wird öfters so gehandhabt, wenn der Hersteller das Programm nicht rausgibt.

Ansonsten brauchen sie Dir nur die STX-Datei (für die SPS) mailen.
Das Programm aus der Anzeige würde ich mir schnellstens herausladen. (XBTL-1000)

Schönen Abend


----------



## hubierich (2 März 2009)

Hallo Markus
Vorerst DANKE für deine Mühe. Ja ich bin gerade dabei abzuklähren ob der Vorbesitzer (Schule in Frankfurt a. Main) Software und Dokumente noch hat. Er hat das BHKW vor ca. 2 Jahren an einen Händler (Ausländer) verkauft welcher mir gegenüber angegeben hat keinerlei Dokumentation erhalten zu haben.
Ich hätte auch gerne die noch vorhandenen Daten gesichert, aber ich beschäftige mich mit den Thema SPS erst seit ca. 3 Wochen, habe vor 5 Tagen das Programm Pl7 pro bekommen und am Samstag das Verbindungskabel.
Meine Aufforderung die Daten runter zu laden wurde  nach Eingabe der Zieldatei mit „Keine gültige Applikation“ abgelehnt.
Beim Versuch Pl7 mit der Steuerung zu verbinden wurde auch Keine gültige Applikation ausgegeben und gleichzeitig vorgeschlagen eine Standart Applikation zu erstellen. Ich habe in dieses Menue noch reingeschaut, dort wurde meine Hardware bereits aufgelistet, und noch gefragt wie groß die Speicherkarte ist und ob Grafcet angewendet wird.
Wo wird diese Standard Applikation erstellt – am Laptop oder in der Steuerung – soll ich das machen oder nicht.
Die Daten vom Steuermodul runterladen: Entweder Anleitung wies geht oder wo kann man nachlesen wies geht.
Noch eine Frage: Du sagtest die Daten seinen in der SPS das Programm verloren. Wenn ich aber einige male auf mode drücke komme ich in ein Seitenmenue, wo ich Datum ändern kann Selbsttest anordnen kann, auch eine Seite der Fa. Enertec ist dabei. Manche kann man anwählen, manche Seite ist gesperrt und bei manchen springt er in den „Lese Tabellen“
zurück. Ich habe gedacht das sei das Programm. Wie kann ich das mal sichern?
Die Batterie im Modul habe ich bereits gefunden – eine BR 2325 werde sie jetzt tauschen.
Wie machen die das wenn sie die Batterie bei eine intakten Steuerung tauschen? Verlieren sie da nicht auch die Daten?
Wenn ich dich mit meiner Fragenflut überfordere lass dir ruhig Zeit mit deiner Hilfe.
Danke und Herzlichen Gruß
Erich (schon etwas zuversichtlicher)


----------



## MarkusP (2 März 2009)

Hallo Erich,

zu Deinen Fragen.



> Wo wird diese Standard Applikation erstellt – am Laptop oder in der Steuerung – soll ich das machen oder nicht.


 
Bringt nichts, Du willst ja sicher nicht selber ein neues Programm schreiben. 



> Die Daten vom Steuermodul runterladen: Entweder Anleitung wies geht oder wo kann man nachlesen wies geht.
> Noch eine Frage: Du sagtest die Daten seinen in der SPS das Programm verloren. Wenn ich aber einige male auf mode drücke komme ich in ein Seitenmenue, wo ich Datum ändern kann Selbsttest anordnen kann, auch eine Seite der Fa. Enertec ist dabei.


 
Wie schon gesagt, das ist die Textanzeige, nicht die Steuerung. Die Textanzeige ist ansich dumm, und zeigt nur Werte aus der Streuerung an bzw. können dort verstellt werden. Für die Textanzeige brauchst Du ein Programm das XBTL1000 heisst. (ein seperates Programm)



> Die Batterie im Modul habe ich bereits gefunden – eine BR 2325 werde sie jetzt tauschen.


 
SPS unbedingt ausschalten, sonst ist das RAM endgültig hinüber!!



> Wie machen die das wenn sie die Batterie bei eine intakten Steuerung tauschen? Verlieren sie da nicht auch die Daten?


 
Da ist ein Stützkondensator drinnen. Wir hatten aber auch schon beim Batterietausch trotzdem Datenverlust...

Schönen Abend


----------



## hubierich (2 März 2009)

Hallo Markus
Habe jetzt die Batterie getauscht. 
Schlechte Nachricht:  Habe mit dem für das BHKW zuständigen Vertreter der Frankfurter Stadt gesprochen. Die haben auch kein Programm obwohl sie noch 3 gleiche BHKW´s laufen haben. Aber Schmitt Enertec gibt ihnen angeblich keines. 
Er wird bis morgen schaun was er an Dokumentation noch hat. Aber Programm hat er nicht.
Was kann man jetzt noch machen?
Ich versuche morgen nochmals bei Schmitt Enertec anzurufen aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht (wenn er auch den Frankfurtern keines gibt) Aber warum sagt er dann nicht dass er keines hergeben will. 
Da Schmitt Enertec keine Vertretung in Österreich hat kann ich auch auf keinen Monteur hoffen. 
Kann man das Programm vor dem auslesen schützen? Vielleicht will er deshalb auch eine Speicherkarte mit dem Programm schicken.

Schönen Abend und Gruß aus Österreich.
Erich


----------



## MarkusP (2 März 2009)

Na super,

wenn die kein Programm rausrücken wollen. Dann schicke ihnen Deine RAM-Karte, und die sollen dort das Programm drauf spielen. (gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag)

Wenn das Programm geschützt ist, ist es unmöglich, es auszulesen. Vielleicht könnte das der für das BHKW zuständigen Vertreter der Frankfurter Stadt testen. Zudem hat der Kunde sicher das Recht auf ein Programm, auch wenn dies in geschützter Form vorliegt. Aber bei der TSX-Mikro kann man das PL7 Programm nicht so schützen wie z.B. bei einer TSX-Premium, und deshalb werden sie das Programm nicht als Quellcode herausgeben.

Die RAM-Karte passt zwar in den PCMCIA-Slot eines Laptops, darf man aber NICHT tun, da sonst anscheindend der Adapter zerstört wird. Ich hab's aber noch nie probiert.

Schöne Grüße aus Österreich / Tirol


----------



## hubierich (3 März 2009)

Hallo an Markus und natürlich auch an alle Anderen.

Habe heute wieder mit Enertec gegen 11.00 Uhr telefoniert. Gefragt was mit dem versprochenen Kostenvoranschlag ist.  Nach Rücksprache mit irgend wem wurde er wieder  „heute noch“  zugesichert.
Nun es ist jetzt fast 18.00 Uhr und wieder nichts gekommen.
Was gibt es eigentlich für Alternativen? Eine andere Steuerung einbauen? Wenn man eine funktionierende allerdings ohne Software hat? Kann man so ein Programm selbst schreiben? 
Übrigens die Software XBTL 1000 habe ich auch. Schließt man den Laptop direkt an´s Bedienmodul an - mit einem ser Kabel?
Habe heute mit dem Mann von der Stadt Frankfurt gesprochen und dieser wird mir die Doku zusenden.  Wenigstens was, außerdem sagt er auch dass Enertec nicht die Schnellsten sind (zu wenig Personal)
Noch hoffe ich dass ja noch was kommt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## hubierich (4 März 2009)

Hallo Markus
Brauche dringend deinen Rat. Habe mit enertec telefoniert. Sie brauchen zum Programm aufspielen (weil auch immer Daten verloren sind) die ganze SPS inkl Bedienpaneel und Modem im Werk. Ausfspielen samt Test kostet ca. 1000.-
Kanns du mich anrufen oder mit deine tel.nr. zukommen lassen? 0660 2611166
Herzlichen Gruß Erich


----------



## mitchih (4 März 2009)

*Programm aus Frankfurt*

Hallo,

kannst du dir nicht das Programm aus Frankfurt kommen lassen???


Wenn die noch 3 identische haben, dann müsste es doch möglich sein einen Abzug zu machen. Ist dann zwar ohne Kommentare aber wenigstens etwas.

P.S. 1000€ fürs aufspielen und testen finde ich eine Frechheit!!! Es kommt ja nicht einmal jemand zu dir und ob dein BHKW nacher läuft weißt du immer noch nicht.


----------



## hubierich (5 März 2009)

Hallo mitchih
Danke für die Antwort. Habe ich auch schon überlegt - geht aber nicht Programm geschützt.
Habe meine SPS bereits weggeschickt, habe leider keine andere Wahl, auch wenns mich ärgert.
Danke Gruß an Alle
Erich


----------



## hubierich (5 März 2009)

Hallo
Frage an die kompetenten Leser. 
Es gibt den Ram Speicher, welcher so wie in meinem Falle mit einer Batterie gepuffert ist. und es gibt den Flash Speicher welcher keine Batterie benötigt und die Daten auch nicht verliert. 
Warum werden trotzdem die Ram Speicher verwendet. Könnte ich in meinem Falle dien Ram Speicher durch einen Flash Speicher ersetzen? 
Danke für die Antwort
Gruß Erich


----------



## MarkusP (6 März 2009)

> Sie brauchen zum Programm aufspielen (weil auch immer Daten verloren sind) die ganze SPS inkl Bedienpaneel und Modem im Werk.


 
Hallo, habe leider erst heute Deinen Beitrag gelesen.
Die werden doch wohl selber eine SPS im Werk haben, wir handhaben das auch so... Uns hat noch nie ein Kunde eine SPS geschickt
PS: Wie bereits von mir mehrfach erwähnt, sind die Daten im *RAM* der *SPS*, und diese Batterie war ja offenbar in Ordnung. Die Daten waren sicher nicht verloren...
Wenn Du ein Modem hast, wieso spielen die das Progamm nicht über das Modem ein?
Na ja, jetzt brauche ich nicht mehr gescheit sein, ist ja schon zu spät.

LG


----------



## MarkusP (6 März 2009)

> Es gibt den Ram Speicher, welcher so wie in meinem Falle mit einer Batterie gepuffert ist. und es gibt den Flash Speicher welcher keine Batterie benötigt und die Daten auch nicht verliert.
> Warum werden trotzdem die Ram Speicher verwendet. Könnte ich in meinem Falle dien Ram Speicher durch einen Flash Speicher ersetzen?
> Danke für die Antwort


 
Auszug aus DOKU:

Der Speicherbereich der Steuerung TSX 37-10/21/22 setzt sich aus zwei getrennten Bereichen zusammen:
• einem internen RAM-Speicher, der dem Applikationsprogramm dient und folgende Speicherkapazität hat:
- 14 KWorte bei der Steuerung TSX 37-10
- 20 KWorte bei der Steuerung TSX 37-21/22.
Im Fall der Steuerung TSX 37-21/22 kann der Applikationsspeicher auch durch eine PCMCIA-Speicherkarte mit 32 KWorten oder 64 KWorten vom Typ RAM oder FLASH EPROM erweitert werden.
• einem FLASH EPROM-Speicher mit 16 KWorten, der als Sicherungsspeicher (Backup) dient: 
- Applikationsprogramm (max. 15 KWorte sind zur Speicherung des Applikationsprogramms reserviert),
- interne Worte %MW mit einer max. Anzahl von 1000 internen Worten (reservierter Bereich von 1 KWorte).​ 
Sobald in der Mikro eine Karte gesteckt ist, wird das Programm in der Karte gesichert. Die Daten verbleiben im RAM der SPS, dieses ist batteriegepuffert, fix eingebaut und kann NICHT gegen ein anderes getauscht werden.

Hättest Du in der SPS einen Flash Speicher der ohne Batterie auskommt gehabt, (EPPROM) wäre das Programm NICHT verloren gewesen. Aus Deinen früheren emails geht die Artikelbezeichnung der Karte hervor, und daraus ist ganz klar, dass auch der Flash Speicher ein RAM mit Bateriepufferung ist.

Wird ein EEPROM verwendet, können meines Wissens dort auch Daten gesichert werden. Dazu müsstest Du aber den nicht geschützten Quellcode Deiner Anwendung habe. 

D.h. beim nächsten RAM-Crash, geht das Spiel von vorne los. 

LG


----------



## hubierich (6 März 2009)

Hallo Markus
Hebe mir die Antworten auf bis ich meine Teile habe.
Gruß Erich


----------



## MarkusP (6 März 2009)

Servus Erich,

habe eben (erfolglos) versucht Dich tel. zu erreichen. Bist Du aus Deutschland?

LG


----------



## hubierich (6 März 2009)

Hallo Markus
Nein aus Österreich- Mobilnummer 0660 2611166
Herzlichen Gruß
Erich


----------



## friedelbär (10 März 2009)

Hallo hubierich,

habe leider erst heute mal in diese forum gesehen und deinen beitrag gelesen. hab dir auch schon eine email mit infos zukommen lassen.
Ist die Steuerung schon zurück?


----------



## hubierich (15 März 2009)

Schönen Gruß an Alle
Habe die Rechnung erhalten und auch bereits das Geld überwiesen.  Ich hoffe also daß ich die SPS kommende Woche bekomme.
Frage: Ich nehme an das Programm wurde geschützt aufgespielt, kann ich etwas beschädigen , löschen oder sonstwie schädigen wenn ich versuche das Programm auszulesen?
Es ist ja nicht so daß ich Programmdiebstahl begehen will, aber ich möchte nur eine Reserve wenn´s Programm nochmals verloren gehen sollte. 
Werde weiter berichten wenn SPS da ist.
Gruß Erich


----------



## hubierich (22 März 2009)

Hallo
Habe meine SPS endlich zurückbekomen. Das BHKW scheint zu funktionieren, hab´sw aber noch nbicht endgültig Testen können, da die Erdgaszuleitung noch gemacht werden muß. 
Hab´s mit Propan probiert, aber mein Regler liefert zu wenig Gas. Das Gerät ist kurz angesprungen und dann wieder ausgegangen. 
Die SPS scheint jetzt zu funktionieren. Frage an die Könner: Wenn das Programm tatsüchlich geschützt aufgespielt wurde, kann ich was löschen oder kaputt machen wenn ich versuche mit Pl7 auszulesen? 
Immerhin hat die Speicherkarte mit dem Programm über 1100.- Euro gekostet. (Den Preis will ich nicht kommentieren, jeder von euch weis ja was man davon halten soll. Ärgere mich aber immer noch wenn ich dran denke) Will ja gar nichts stehlen oder raubkopieren will mich nur für den Fall eines neuerlichen Programmverlußtes sichen. 
Wenn das Gerät läuft werde ich wieder berichten.
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Herzlichen Gruß Erich


----------



## hubierich (11 April 2009)

Hallo
Kurz zum Abschluss: 
Nach einigen Versuchen und Korrekturen funktioniert nun mein BHKW. Trotz allen Ärger den ich mit Enertec gehabt habe - Das von ihnen gebaute BHKW ist ein solides Gerät. Wenn der Service etwas besser gesesen währe könnte man das Gerät empfehlen.
Nochmals herzlichen Dank an alle, insbesonders MarkusP, die mir geholfen haben.
mfg
Erich (jetzt wieder obenauf)


----------



## MarkusP (11 April 2009)

*Na es geht ja doch...*

Viel Freude mit Deinem BHKW !!

Frohe Ostern !


----------



## hubierich (14 September 2013)

Hallo
Vier Jahre ist alles gut gelaufen. Solange habe ich mich mit dem Thema SPS auch nicht mehr beschäftigen müssen. Gestern wollte ich meine Speicherkarte mit neuen Stützbatterien versehen. (Die neue Karte ist eine TSXMRPP128K und hat zwei Batterien eine Hauptbatterie CR 2330 und eine kleinere - steht AUX daneben - CR1225) Dies habe ich bisher jedes Jahr so gemacht. 
Gestern nach dem Einsetzen  -  Lesen Tabelle Dialog nicht möglich und Schreiben Tabelle Dialog nicht möglich. Also Datenverlußt, gleiches Problem wie am Anfang.
Ich dachte die beiden Batterien währen mehr Sicherheit. Einsetzen der Batterien problemlos und zügig. Außerdem hatten die alten Batterien auch noch min. 3 V Spannung und das BHKW ist nach der Sommerpause vor 5 Tagen noch problemlos gelaufen.
Wie kann sowas passieren?
Mit Schmitt Enertec leider wieder das selbe. Um 09.00 angerufen - Besprechung Rückruf wurde in 1/2 Stde. angekündigt. Neuerlicher Anruf um 14.00 - Besprechung dauert noch Rückruf kurzzeitig angekündigt. Bis jetzt kein Anruf....
Ich bin jetzt soweit, daß ich überlege das BHKW als Bastlerobjekt zu verschleudern.
Hier noch mal DANKE an Alle insbesondere an MarkusP welche mir schon vor vier Jahren geholfen haben.
Herzliche Grüße aus Österreich
erich lehner


----------



## RobiHerb (14 September 2013)

*Nachhaltige Verluste*



hubierich schrieb:


> Hallo
> Vier Jahre ist alles gut gelaufen...
> Mit Schmitt Enertec leider wieder das selbe. Um 09.00 angerufen - Besprechung Rückruf wurde in 1/2 Stde. angekündigt. Neuerlicher Anruf um 14.00 - Besprechung dauert noch Rückruf kurzzeitig angekündigt. Bis jetzt kein Anruf....



Dass es die überhaupt noch am Telefon gibt ...
http://www.bhkw-infothek.de/nachric...hkw-hersteller-schmitt-enertec-ist-insolvent/



hubierich schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt soweit, daß ich überlege das BHKW als Bastlerobjekt zu verschleudern.
> Hier noch mal DANKE an Alle insbesondere an MarkusP welche mir schon vor vier Jahren geholfen haben.
> Herzliche Grüße aus Österreich
> erich lehner



Was macht denn die SPS überhaupt? Vielleicht kann man ja einfach Neu schreiben, wenn es schon keine direkte Eile hat.


----------



## MarkusP (14 September 2013)

Hi,

damit wäre also das Spiel von vorne begonnen...

Das Problem mit den Speicherkarten und den Batterien ist leider ein leidiges Thema...
Wir schicken *jedes Jahr *an all' unseren Kunden vorsorglich kostenlos Speicherbatterien, wie uns scheint, ist das 
die längst mögliche Periode, um sicher keinen Datenverlust zu erleiden. Und das, obwohl die Steuerungen bei uns
7/24 eingeschaltet bleiben Das kostet unsere Firma ein Vermögen. Aber besser, als die üble Nachrede, die ja auf uns sitzen bleibt.
Bei 4 Jahren hätte ich echt Bauchweh.

Bei den RAM-Karten hat es auch immer wieder Rückrufaktionen gegeben, Du müsstest nachfragen, ob Deine Karte ebenfalls
davon betroffen wäre. (kann aufgrund des Aufdruckes auf der Karte eruiert werden)

Bzgl. des Auslesens des Programms, könnte ich Dir nur anbieten, dass Du Dich bei mir meldest, vielleicht lässt sich etwas
machen.

Schönes WE


----------



## mariob (14 September 2013)

Mal andersrum gefragt,
gibt es Schaltpläne von dem Ding? Ich denke das die SPS sicher eine zentrale Funktion hat, aber soo kompliziert sollte das ganze nicht unbedingt sein. Sicher tut es weh, aber an dieser Stelle dann etwas geeignetes an Hardware zu verbauen, eventuell gleich eine Panelsps, statt einem kompletten neuen BHKW würde ich als zielführender ansehen.
Edit: Im übrigen sind wir hier beim alten Problem, der Kunde hat eine Anlage im funktionsfähigem Zustand, Ihm gehört also auch die Software, zumindest der vorhandene Stand und dann 1,1k für eine Speicherkarte? Heftig.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hubierich (14 September 2013)

Hallo
Robiherb: Also ich denke die SPS steuert das ganze BHKW. man kann die gewüpnschte Leistung eingeben, es schaltet auf Notstrom um wenn das Netz ausfällt. Ich kann leider nicht beurteilen wie kompliziert das Programm ist, dazu bin ich zuwenig Fachmann. Eile hätts natürlich keine, da ich jetzt sowiso eine andere Heizquelle habe. (gewöhnlichen Gaskessel)
Markus: Ich habe ebenfalls jährlich Batterie gewechselt, die alten hatten auch noch mind. 3 V. Damit´s die Anderen welche noch mitlesen auch wissen.
Mariob: Komplette Dokumentation, Anleitungen und Schaltpläne vorhanden.
Dake für eure Hilfe und Interesse.
erich


----------



## mariob (14 September 2013)

Also,
wenn ich mir mal die Infos aus diesem Thread zusammenbrösele, es ist nicht wenig aber eben auch nicht viel, scanne die Pläne doch mal ein und schicke die dem Robi und mir, ich denke da kann er schonmal grob schauen ob und was machbar ist. Ich will die nur aus sportlichem Interesse.
Parallel dazu würde ich mal versuchen beim Hersteller drauf zu pochen das die Software mindestens auf Eprom kommt. Wenn das geht hast Du sowieso gewonnen. Dann gibt es ja noch die BHKW und Alternativenergieforen, wo man sich zumindest mal kundig machen könnte, das Problem scheint ja nicht ganz unbekannt zu sein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hubierich (14 September 2013)

Hallo
mariob: Pläne einscannen ist zwar möglich, sie bestehen aber aus 63 Seiten, plus 38 Seiten Bedienungsanleitung (aus dieser könnte man ersehen welche Meldungen ausgegeben werden und welche Einstellungen möglich währen) Ich kann nichtmal abschätzen wie lange ein upload von dieser Datenmenge dauert. 
Ich würde aber mal zur Info Bilder des Schaltschrankes und des BHKW  einstellen. Geht das hier im Forum?
Verbaut sind von der SPS her: Grundgerät TSX3722, Analogkarte TSX DMZ 64 DTK, Analogkarte TSX AEZ 801 und 3x TSX AEZ 414.
Gruß
erich


----------



## mariob (14 September 2013)

Naja,
@erich, die BDE wird wahrscheinlich nicht vorrangig gebraucht, Du hast ja auch schon im Eingangspost die Bestückung schön aufgeschlüsselt, ich habe ansonsten mit BHKWs wenig zu tun. Dafür mit auch ein wenig Netzersatz. So glaube ich mal das für die Synchronisation mit dem Netz eine eigenständige Steuerung vorhanden ist, diese regelt dann auch den Motor selbst. Das "Drumherum", von Dir beschrieben, macht die SPS, also Start, Überwachung, Vorgaben, Logging etc.. Und das sieht man am besten im Schaltplan.
Ich könnte mal auf Arbeit schauen, was das für eine Steuerung unserer NEA ist, so wie ich mitgekriegt hatte ist das auch irgendsoein Standardteil, war letztens kaputt, aber eben erst nach 16 Jahren. Eventuell haben die auch was für BHKWs, das ist dann aber wieder das was ich für mich vermeiden würde.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hubierich (15 September 2013)

Hallo
Ich hatte mal eine Pdf Datei von der BDA und vom Schaltplan. Allerdings war das auf dem Computter der vor-vor- Generation. Aber ich glaube ich habe die alte HD noch Wenn ich die nochmals zum laufen bringe dann könnte ich euch diese Datei senden.
Brauche aber einige Tage, weil an meinem jetzigem Computer keine passende Schnittstelle zur HD vorhanden ist.
Gruß
erich


----------



## hubierich (19 September 2013)

Hallo
Habe jetzt Bedienungsanleitung und Schaltplan als Pdf File. Wer kann dmait was anfangen und wohin soll ich sie senden?
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich
erich


----------



## mariob (19 September 2013)

Hallo,
danke für die PDFs, hmm das sieht genauso aus wie von mir beschrieben, Drehzahlregelung, Spannungsregelung und Synchronisation durch jeweils eigene spezialisierte Baugruppen, die SPS hängt mehr oder weniger nur hintendran und erledigt die organisatorischen groben Dinge. Kein Hexenwerk, viel Fleißarbeit.
Wenns nicht soweit wäre könnte man da hobbymäßig nebenbei was stricken, SPS Typ was am besten paßt und ein vernünftiges Panel dran, alternativ ne Panelsps, gegen die spricht dann aber der Aufwand der Neuverdrahtung. Das ganze gibt dann auch eine gute Fernüberwachung her....
Für eine kleine Firma die sich auf das Retrofit von solchen Dingern spezialisieren würde sicher ein kleiner Markt, sofern die Mechanik solide ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (21 September 2013)

Hi,
@Erich, Du hältst uns auf dem laufenden?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hubierich (21 September 2013)

Hallo
Mario: Ja natürlich es tut sich nur momentan nichts. Schmitt Enertec am Mo angeschrieben, am Di Antwort - wollte die Gerätenummer wissen. Sofort geantwortet aber bis jetzt keine Reaktion. Der Wunsch das - an sich gute Gerät - zu verkaufen wird konkreter. 
Melde mich wieder wenn sich was tut.
Gruß 
erich


----------



## hubierich (22 September 2013)

Hallo an Alle
Eine Nachricht die schön und traurig zugleich ist. Das BHKW ist verkauft. Einerseits ein gut funktionierendes Gerät, anderseits wird vom Stromanbieter fast nicht bezahlt (knapp über 4 Cent für den KW) da muß ich ja noch draufzahlen damit in das Netz einspeisen darf. Und jetzt wieder der hick hack mit der Software  -  der Käufer wird sich jetzt  selbst darum kümmern. Das Gerät geht wieder nach Deutschland, vieleicht gehts dort leichter.
Jedenfalls vielen vielen Dank an Alle welche mir beigestanden sind.
Herzliche Grüße aus Österreich
erich


----------



## mariob (22 September 2013)

Hi,
war halt ein Versuch .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hubierich (23 September 2013)

Hallo
Ja und war auch sehr interessant. 
Werde hier auch weiter mitlesen. Werd auch schaun ob ich im Netz Infos betr. der Grunzüge der SPS Programmierung finde. Hab noch eine Reserve-Micro hier, PL7 ist auch vorhanden damit will ich dann halt einiges probieren vieleicht kann ich dann wenigstens die Grundzüge der SPS Programmierung  verstehen.
Danke an Alle 
Gruß erich


----------

